# Chimney lighting trick



## Greg Rempe (Mar 9, 2008)

I heard someone puts some kind of gel on paper towels to make their own starters...does any one know the exact recipe for this...I am going to use it for the radio show this week.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't think it's necessary, two or three sheets of news paper work fine for me in a chimney. But I use lump, not the evil Kingsford.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 9, 2008)

Probably the tube of gel that are used on camp stoves?

There's the spray PAM on the paper towels trick too.


Here's what I do. Take two full pages of newspaper, fold in half and rip them into 1" strips. Toss them and form into a LOOSE ball. I found the strips burn faster than the crumpled up newspaper. The crumpled, I would have to light a couple times in windy times...the strips, Once.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 9, 2008)

That sterno stuff...I know oompapy sprays paper towels with PAM...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2008)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I use some old cooking oil drizzled on a paper towel. I learned this method from Alton Brown on the Good Eats show. I like paper towels because they seem to burn completely and don't leave any ash like newspaper.



Saw that too, but I haven't used a chimney started in a couple years.  I use a *Hose Torch*, no fuss no muss and you can get your cooker going in half the time!  And you don't have to deal with the paper ashes from the chimney flying all over the place![/url]


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 9, 2008)

Torches scare me to be honest. 

I like those little weber cubes Witt lent me some last year. They work great and are so easy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Torches scare me to be honest.
> 
> I like those little weber cubes Witt lent me some last year. They work great and are so easy.



Honestly the hose torch is not scary at all, pretty much a big lighter.  Nothing whatsoever to be skeered of!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 9, 2008)

hmmm I have visions of me at PMS time equipped with that much fire power. Um I think its safer for everyone if i never get one roflmao


----------



## wittdog (Mar 9, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> hmmm I have visions of me at PMS time equipped with that much fire power. Um I think its safer for everyone if i never get one roflmao


For what you do to tents...you should stay away from the Flamthrowers


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> hmmm I have visions of me at PMS time equipped with that much fire power. Um I think its safer for everyone if i never get one roflmao



Is it just me or did "roasted nuts" pop into anyone elses minds?


----------



## Griff (Mar 9, 2008)

I use the Weber cubes. I also keep 4 cubes in my survival kit. When in the woods they will start a fire with wet wood in the rain.


----------



## BchrisL (Mar 9, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":89c6mx3h]Torches scare me to be honest.
> 
> I like those little weber cubes Witt lent me some last year. They work great and are so easy.



Honestly the hose torch is not scary at all, pretty much a big lighter.  Nothing whatsoever to be skeered of![/quote:89c6mx3h]

I used a hose torch for some time, but my friends at some of the competitions showed me 






this. 

It is a weed burner available at 
Harbor Freight

ITEM 91037-8VGA

It makes a lot of noise if you run it wide open, but it has a pilot valve to adjust the flame so I rarely hit the trigger to get a full blast. It also has a pizo igniter so there is no holding a match near the business end with your hand.  I like the way the fire is far away from my hand when I am lighting the charcoal. There is also a simular model at Brookstone that uses a small bottle of propane. It can get my BGE with a full load of lump fully lit in about three minutes.

WOOSH!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2008)

^^^That's what I use.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 9, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":12zpuzwo]hmmm I have visions of me at PMS time equipped with that much fire power. Um I think its safer for everyone if i never get one roflmao



Is it just me or did "roasted nuts" pop into anyone elses minds?  [/quote:12zpuzwo]

ROFLMAO

I don't think i have ever laughed at a post that much. 

TOO Funny. 

LOL (Vlad calling from the kitchen asking me what I am laughing at wait until i show him this)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2008)

^^^That's what I use.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ^^^That's what I use.



Yeah you BASTARD you light yours up and I have flashbacks of Vietnam and duck for cover!  I wasn't in NAM!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":3vu6ndus]hmmm I have visions of me at PMS time equipped with that much fire power. Um I think its safer for everyone if i never get one roflmao



Is it just me or did "roasted nuts" pop into anyone elses minds?  [/quote:3vu6ndus]

It's just you!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2008)

Larry I replaced the monster with the smaller one in the
pic....it's a lot quieter.


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 9, 2008)

I use the flame thrower to light the MC. A little pile of charcoal with logs on top and whamo it's lit in minutes. The roar is cool too.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 9, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":e39ar461][quote="Diva Q":e39ar461]hmmm I have visions of me at PMS time equipped with that much fire power. Um I think its safer for everyone if i never get one roflmao



Is it just me or did "roasted nuts" pop into anyone elses minds?  [/quote:e39ar461]

ROFLMAO

I don't think i have ever laughed at a post that much. 

TOO Funny. 

LOL (Vlad calling from the kitchen asking me what I am laughing at wait until i show him this)[/quote:e39ar461]

Might very well explain the term "Burnt Ends"


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Mar 9, 2008)

BchrisL said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used a hose torch for some time, but my friends at some of the competitions showed me 






this. 

It is a weed burner available at 
Harbor Freight

ITEM 91037-8VGA

It makes a lot of noise if you run it wide open, but it has a pilot valve to adjust the flame so I rarely hit the trigger to get a full blast. It also has a pizo igniter so there is no holding a match near the business end with your hand.  I like the way the fire is far away from my hand when I am lighting the charcoal. There is also a simular model at Brookstone that uses a small bottle of propane. It can get my BGE with a full load of lump fully lit in about three minutes.

WOOSH!!!![/quote:3u5fxt1t]This is the one I use also. I like the way the igniter works also.Make sure the fitting that connects to the torch is tight  because this is the one that caught on fire with me two weeks ago tonight.  Still have stubles on my arm from where the hair was singed off.  It cleans the grates super fast too.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 3, 2008)

Well I'm the proud owner of one them prickly pear burner flame throwers from Harbor Freight. Dont use it often these days since I have moved over to propane and electricity but I got it just in case. Only way to fly to light up a fire. 

bigwheel


----------



## john pen (Aug 3, 2008)

I soak my newspaper in lighter fluid...


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 3, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> I soak my newspaper in lighter fluid...


  

I use the Weber cubes. I have tried Scotty's method and it works like a charm too.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 3, 2008)

We're making this into rocket science!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Aug 3, 2008)

KevinRoark said:
			
		

> I have a Turkey Fryer thingy, that rarely has been used to deep fry a turkey.  But works great to set my chimney on to start coals.  Just don't forget to turn it off.



Y'all can also use that side burner on your gasser the same way.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 7, 2008)

BchrisL said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used a hose torch for some time, but my friends at some of the competitions showed me 





this. 

It is a weed burner available at 
Harbor Freight

ITEM 91037-8VGA

It makes a lot of noise if you run it wide open, but it has a pilot valve to adjust the flame so I rarely hit the trigger to get a full blast. It also has a pizo igniter so there is no holding a match near the business end with your hand.  I like the way the fire is far away from my hand when I am lighting the charcoal. There is also a simular model at Brookstone that uses a small bottle of propane. It can get my BGE with a full load of lump fully lit in about three minutes.

WOOSH!!!![/quote:8y7i2sy3]
And if nobody knows......EVERYTHING at harbour freight is priced really nice!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 7, 2008)

Weber QUEBS!!!!!!


----------



## DaveG (Aug 8, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> We're making this into rocket science!


You d'man Nick.


----------



## TheCook (Aug 8, 2008)

I use a little vegetable oil on a paper towel or two and it works great.


----------



## mar52 (Aug 8, 2008)

Set it on my gas side burner for a few seconds then transfer to the Weber


----------



## Uncle Al (Aug 9, 2008)

This looks like a faster way to do it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBLr_XrooLs

Al


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 9, 2008)

Weber Starter Cubes get my vote.


----------

